# DS #2897: Guitar Hero On Tour Decades (Europe)



## tempBOT (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3934^^Contributed by DieForIt​


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 8, 2008)

Songlist:
Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm
Dirty Little Secret - The All-American Rejects
No Rain - Blind Melon
One Way Or Another - Blondie
You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi
Boston - Rock and Roll Band
I Believe In A Thing Called Love - The Darkness
Free Ride - Edgar Winter Group
The Take Over, The Breaks Over - Fall Out Boy
The Pretender - Foo Fighters
All Right Now - Free
The Middle - Jimmy Eat World
Satch Boogie - Joe Satriani
Anyway You Want It - Journey
Are You Gonna Go My Wat - Lenny Kravitz
One Step Closer - Linkin Park
La Bamba - Los Lobos
Sweet Home Alabama (live) - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Crushcrushcrush - Paramore
We Are The Champions - Queen
The One I Love - R.E.M.
Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers
I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar
Remedy - Seether
Tarantula - Smashing Pumpkins
Down - Stone Temple Pilots
Volcano Girls - Veruca Salt
Buddy Holly - Weezer


----------



## Guile589 (Nov 8, 2008)

No english? Oo


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn, I want to play this... It's about time my DS Lite arrives so I can use my Guitar Grip...


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 8, 2008)

Activision has a new cash cow.. well, first one was cool.. this looks like the exact same game with different songs.


----------



## exiva (Nov 8, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Activision has a new cash cow.. well, first one was cool.. this looks like the exact same game with different songs.



...You're new to Guitar Hero, aren't you?


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 8, 2008)

Been waiting for this one, but is there no English?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 8, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Been waiting for this one, but is there no English?


This is Multi 4, so no English. The English version will be dumped later


----------



## cosmiccow (Nov 8, 2008)

yay!
i think the cover is way better than the ugly last one. anyway.. there are at least some fun songs.

definitely gonna play this


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 8, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Been waiting for this one, but is there no English?


Nope, no English. If its anything like the previous On Tour game, you wouldn't need English anyway.


----------



## zidane_genome (Nov 8, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Activision has a new cash cow.. well, first one was cool.. this looks like the exact same game with different songs.



Reason for quote...

Please see :

Guitar Hero, Guitar Hero II, Guitar Hero III, Guitar Hero Aerosmith, Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock, Guitar Hero Rocks the 80's

Same game, different songs... that's all GH is... so, really not a NEW cash cow...  it's Nintendo's Pokemon, lol


----------



## Crazy-S (Nov 8, 2008)

is there any way to hack it so that we can play this without the Grip,like the last guitar hero on tour??


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2008)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> is there any way to hack it so that we can play this without the Grip,like the last guitar hero on tour??


there's good chance the control code is the same as in the previous game, so it might be really easy to patch it.


----------



## Crazy-S (Nov 8, 2008)

im trying it now^^
I hope it works...


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2008)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> im trying it now^^
> I hope it works...



If you're trying it with cheat codes and it works, let Narin know so he can add it to the cheat.dat.


----------



## Crazy-S (Nov 8, 2008)

im trying it with a arm9 patch


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 8, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you hope.

how long did it take last time before someone released what probably was my dump of the UK version?(uk version is the english EU release)


----------



## kobykaan (Nov 8, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you missed  GH WORLD TOUR probably going to be the biggest money spinner as it contains the instruments and costs the most!


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2008)

I added the NFO....


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 8, 2008)

there are like 2 songs on the list that i know lol
argh i still want a guitar grip :[


----------



## Little (Nov 8, 2008)

The grip from dealextreme is proper cheap.... and as an occasional user, I've found it fine and fun to play with!


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> The grip from dealextreme is proper cheap.... and as an occasional user, I've found it fine and fun to play with!



It works with this game? I thought they changed it or something.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2008)

the song list is not the proper one.
here it is from the game :
AllRightNow_sections_English.qb
AnyWayYouWantIt_sections_English.qb
AreYouGonnaGoMyWay_sections_English.qb
BuddyHolly_sections_English.qb
CantStop_sections_English.qb
CrushCrushCrush_sections_English.qb
DirtyLittleSecret_sections_English.qb
DiventeraiUnaStar_sections_English.qb
Down_sections_English.qb
EstrellaPolar_sections_English.qb
EverythingIsEverything_sections_English.qb
EyeOfTheTiger_sections_English.qb
FreeRide_sections_English.qb
IBelieveInAThing_sections_English.qb
ICantDrive55_sections_English.qb
LaBamba_sections_English.qb
NoRain_sections_English.qb
OneStepCloser_sections_English.qb
OneWayOrAnother_sections_English.qb
ReadySetGo_sections_English.qb
Remedy_sections_English.qb
RockAndRollBand_sections_English.qb
SatchBoogieFIGS_sections_English.qb
SatchBoogie_sections_English.qb
SmoothCriminal_sections_English.qb
SomeMightSay_sections_English.qb
SweetHomeAlabama_sections_English.qb
TakeOverBreaksOver_sections_English.qb
Tarantula_sections_English.qb
TheMiddle_sections_English.qb
TheOneILove_sections_English.qb
ThePretender_sections_English.qb
VolcanoGirls_sections_English.qb
WannaBeYourGirl_sections_English.qb
WeAreTheChampions_sections_English.qb
YouCantStopMe_sections_English.qb
YouGiveLoveABadName_sections_English.qb


----------



## Dominator (Nov 8, 2008)

so the cheat work or not ? i want to play it without the guitare grip


----------



## Fabianwashere (Nov 8, 2008)

Can someone patch this so you don't need the guitar grip?


----------



## da_head (Nov 8, 2008)

Fabianwashere said:
			
		

> Can someone patch this so you don't need the guitar grip?


+1


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Nov 8, 2008)

cool ey of tiger


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe I should just buy On tour now.

EDIT: DOES THAT BOXART SAY GUITAR GRIP SOLD SEPARATELY?


----------



## Little (Nov 8, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it should work?


----------



## matrix121391 (Nov 8, 2008)

If I played this now, could I transfer my .sav file onto the (U) version when it comes out?


----------



## Little (Nov 8, 2008)

How is anyone supposed to know that, seriously....


----------



## alex (Nov 8, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Maybe I should just buy On tour now.
> 
> EDIT: DOES THAT BOXART SAY GUITAR GRIP SOLD SEPARATELY?



hell yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (two words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 8, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they do that? I mean, the box even says "Guitar Grip sold seperately". If they'd change things, everyone with the first Guitar Hero On Tour would feel really fucked, right?


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I read it wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## matrix121391 (Nov 8, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> How is anyone supposed to know that, seriously....


Don't be so arrogant. I've heard that it's been done before with other games so I was just asking for the probability of it working. If 100/100 (EU) games have compatible .sav files for (U) games, then chances are, GHecades would to. And if you want to put me down, please don't say it in such a mean and obnoxious way. May I suggest using: "Well, we wouldn't know yet until the (U) version comes out. Best bet is to just wait."

It's people like you that repulses me in forums. Learn to make friends, not enemies.


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 8, 2008)

hard to tell with this one.
it has a different tracklist than the us/uk versions.


----------



## Little (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the social advice there. I'm going to completely ignore you. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Dominator (Nov 8, 2008)

so anyone test  the cheat to play withour the guitar grip ?


----------



## hankchill (Nov 8, 2008)

Dominator said:
			
		

> so anyone test  the cheat to play withour the guitar grip ?



Honestly why should it matter if you can play with the buttons? Not only is _*ALL*_ of the fun gone that way, but you'll never make it past Medium.

Do yourself a favour and if you *really* want to play it, spend $11 at DealExtreme and get the cheapy guitar grip.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Activision has a* new cash cow*.. well, first one was cool.. this looks like the exact same game with different songs.



Well, maybe not. At least not in this form. The lack of the GBA slot on the DSi will only let them pursue this thing for so long in its current state.


----------



## hankchill (Nov 8, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure it won't be long before we see a Wireless Guitar Grip that clips onto the DSi.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Nov 8, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I just say I'm awaiting to see if the cheat will work because I don't have $11 on Paypal and will have to wait two weeks for it to go over from my parent's account as well as having to wait for the delivery. Also I enjoy using the buttons and can play it quite easily the way I do it. Only struggled with the very very hard songs on Expert on the last one.

So some people do still want the button hack to work even though it kinda kills the purpose of Guitar Hero


----------



## Noitora (Nov 8, 2008)

Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm- More than a reason for me to play it


----------



## xtreme_power (Nov 8, 2008)

So is this game in english or not?! If not, why the hell isn't it in english? And what language is it on then?


----------



## math87 (Nov 8, 2008)

Raaaaaaaaaaah I can't make the game working :'(
In fact the game works but never save, even with arm7 patch...

No idea about english...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...I didn't think of that, but yeah, I guess with the DS' WiFi ability, they could offer something like that. Of course, it'll piss off people who already own the original grip who've upgraded to the DSi.


----------



## Dylan (Nov 8, 2008)

another really bad song list


----------



## JPH (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh wow, this release was extremely random (to me at least).

Looks like it has a few good songs.

Glad I kept my Guitar controller add-on.


----------



## xtreme_power (Nov 8, 2008)

So where the **** is the english version? Pisses me off! Arghhh!!!


----------



## lavalamp (Nov 8, 2008)

Do the third party grips suck as much as the OEM grip?
And yeah, I mean suck for me, I know many people are happy with them.

When I try to use it, it keeps coming out (though I rigged something up to fix that) and it's so uncomfortable to hold that I just don't like it. 

Of course, I have guitar hero on the PS2 and usually just play my DS at home, so that makes it a little less attractive...
But I want this tracklist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, uh...are any of the third-party one much different from the OEM one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## fatfrank (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If I played this now, could I transfer my .sav file onto the (U) version when it comes out?



I'm no expert on the subject as i don't know how savefiles really work but out of personal experience i'd say it will work, i've done it for a few games when i had trouble with a certain rom i'd replace the rom with the E version while keeping my U save and it worked for the 3 games i did this with.  I hope it works this time too, good luck


----------



## xtreme_power (Nov 9, 2008)

Is there an english option in the game?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 9, 2008)

greeeaaattt Activision + nintendo might have F**ked us..

its not saving..

another SAve Game bullshut loop hole (diagasso DX)

probably changed code so we hack0rs cant have it for free


----------



## Little (Nov 9, 2008)

To clarify - 

Yes  - the DX guitar grip works with this just fine

No - There isn't any English in this one.


I played a song or two and even though its the same format theres loads of words and that which I can't read. So i'll wait for the English version.


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 9, 2008)

xtreme_power said:
			
		

> Is there an english option in the game?


you've posted twice now at the fact that you're "pissed off" at the game not having english. So you clearly know the answer to your own question. If you're in such disbelief, just download the rom yourself.

Besides, don't you read the stuff on the first page, at the top?


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 9, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> greeeaaattt Activision + nintendo might have F**ked us..
> 
> its not saving..
> 
> ...


nope, it's just your flashcart's firmware being outdated.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Nov 9, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Songlist:
> You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi
> The Middle - Jimmy Eat World
> Sweet Home Alabama (live) - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> ...


Sold.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 9, 2008)

So...is there ANYWAY to play this using the buttons now??..

or activsion got smart and changed the F**king data??


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 9, 2008)

xtreme_power said:
			
		

> So where the **** is the english version? Pisses me off! Arghhh!!!


Did you know that there is more than one language in the world? What do you think about the other countries have to wait YEARS for games in their language.


----------



## tingle (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried the World Tour XYAB patch on it and it did not work: all I get are white screens (N-Card).


----------



## matrix121391 (Nov 9, 2008)

fatfrank said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 9, 2008)

SO I WAS RIGHT


FUCKING ACTIVISION CHANGED THE CODE.

Now We Get 2 White Screens.

Bastards.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm- More than a reason for me to play it


oh hell yes.

Probably the song I will play the most


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 9, 2008)

Out of curiosity, are the song titles in English, or are they translated into the four languages too? I'd imagine the songs themselves would be in English, but what about the titles? I would download it and check myself, but my internet sucks; takes too long to download a 100mb file.


----------



## nutella (Nov 9, 2008)

Just played Saych Boogie (Encore of the fourth tier). I still haven't passed it but I can still go to the fifth tier. I just don't want to. The weird thing is that the hard solo in Satch Boogie (the part with the purple lines in WT) is actually the easiest part of the song to play. On another note, some songs aren't in this game. I haven't seen crushcrushcrush or Smooth Criminal yet and I only have four songs I have yet to see. Pretty sure they aren't in this version. And guy above me. The song names are in English except for the spanish songs.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Songlist:
> *[*]Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm[*]Dirty Little Secret - The All-American Rejects*
> No Rain - Blind Melon
> One Way Or Another - Blondie
> ...



3 strikes of being awesome!


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup the game doesn't work with the patch so guess we have to wait till someone makes a new patch.


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 9, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> SO I WAS RIGHT
> 
> 
> FUCKING ACTIVISION CHANGED THE CODE.
> ...


Yeah, those evil fucks, not making it easy for us fucking moron rom kiddiez to play their games for free.


----------



## nutella (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay. Now I've got through a substantial portion of the game. I only have two bonus songs left to unlock and I think to do this you need to beat the Guitar Duel Mode and the new Bass Career. Satch Boogie is by far the TTFAF, Jordan, whatever you want to call it of this game. It is tough. Tiers are organised into decades as the name suggests so songs aren't necessarily in order or difficulty. There are also a few European exclusives in this game that come at the expense of other great songs by the way.

P.S. Has anyone unlocked all the songs? I really want to know what those other two songs are. I know someone gave a list, but not all the songs are in the European version. I think its ridiculous that we have to finish the game three times just to get two songs.


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Nov 9, 2008)

how do you unlock the songs like dirty little secret?


----------



## nutella (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I never did that song. There's a good chance it ain't in the European version unless its one of the two bonus songs I have yet to unlock. I don't think I will unlock these songs until about Wednesday as I have exams tomorrow so you will need to rely on someone else to figure it out.


----------



## davislim (Nov 9, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Honestly why should it matter if you can play with the buttons? Not only is _*ALL*_ of the fun gone that way, but you'll never make it past Medium.
> Do yourself a favour and if you *really* want to play it, spend $11 at DealExtreme and get the cheapy guitar grip.



u said it wrongly...in the last version...i already made it pass medium *without* the grip...i also manage to get 5 star in expert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it is more challenging as u only use 2 fingers to play...making it more fun than having grip


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 9, 2008)

Pls find a patch , oh you all great hackers!


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 9, 2008)

this looks like fun, only 3 more mins till the download is done then ima try it out


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2008)

so for people wanting to remove crap euro songs, the original songs are inside the rom...

EDIT : nevermind the remaining songs are the unlockable ones...


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah ok this seems much harder, the fret board seems smaller, the graphics are better and the songs are good, overall good game, also easily playable with dif language

edit: ok actuly the handstrap was uncomfortable but it is harder


----------



## alexl100 (Nov 9, 2008)

how do you change the language coz mine is locked in Italian i think and i wanna change it 2 french so i can understand it


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 9, 2008)

Change your DS firmware setting to French.


----------



## kobykaan (Nov 9, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YEAH that would work then they need to supply a spare WiFi Hand to play as you would need to either ..

a) Have 3 hands ...

or

b) Put it down on a desk or table or something to play .. think about it!!!

1 hand to strum, 1 hand to hold WiFi Grip, oh wait I have no 3rd hand to hold DS doh!!! 

RESULT = FAIL! that wouldn't quite work you would have to put the ds down somewhere or get someone to hold it!


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 9, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


missed something there koby?


----------



## Fabianwashere (Nov 9, 2008)

Really, stop complaining there's no English mode.
Only the menu is in an other language, not the whole friggin' game.
And about the song list, just Google it, for God's sake.


----------



## Crazy-S (Nov 9, 2008)

has anyone tried to hack it via cheat and not via patch???


----------



## raulpica (Nov 9, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> SO I WAS RIGHT
> 
> 
> FUCKING ACTIVISION CHANGED THE CODE.
> ...


Lol, it was obvious that it wouldn't work. Memory addresses are different now seeing that this is a totally different game.

It's not like they did that intentionally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just wait for an updated patch, it'll probably be out soon.


----------



## Siegmund Fretzga (Nov 9, 2008)

Fun like the last game, but weak song list.


----------



## double_vision (Nov 9, 2008)

i don't like how people are always saying it needs 5 buttons.... you couldn't play it with 5 because of the hand strap....

this game is going to be great! i cant wait! 
the song list is better on this game

if only they would put beat it on here..... its great on world tour


----------



## kobykaan (Nov 9, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> missed something there koby?
> 
> 
> QUOTEI'm sure it won't be long before we see a Wireless Guitar Grip that clips onto the DSi.



there was a suggestion of a wifi grip for the DSi I missed the part about CLIPS ONTO doh!

Anyway whats to stop the SD card interface being used to connect an ADDON hardware !?


----------



## Egonny (Nov 9, 2008)

What the **** happended?
After completing my fourth song in career mode, they ask if i want to play an extra song, i click 'yes', then the message 'n00bs r00l !' appears and my DS freezes.





Sorry for the bad quality of my VGA camera.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you serious? Flashcart protection?


----------



## Egonny (Nov 9, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Are you serious? Flashcart protection?


Think so, but now something even more suspicious happened when restarting my DS: the song is added and there's a new venue added, like i just skipped the extra song.

Here are some pictures:








Got my better camera too.


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 9, 2008)

i beat'd this game.

*First Tier (Modern)*
- The Take Over, The Break's Over (Fall Out Boy)
- Diventerai Una Star (Finley)
- Estrella Polar (Pereza)
- Ready, Set, Go! (Tokio Hotel)
- The Pretender (Foo Fighters)

*Second Tier (2000)*
- One Step Closer (Linkin Park)
- Everything Is Everything (Phoenix)
- The Middle (Jimmy Eat World)
- You Can't Stop Me (Guano Apes)
- Can't Stop (Red Hot chili Peppers)

*Third Tier (90s)*
- Buddy Holly (Weezer)
- Are You Gonna Go My Way (Lenny Kravitz)
- No Rain (Blind Melon)
- Some Might Say (Oasis)
- Down (Stone Temple Pilots)

*Fourth Tier (80s)*
- Eye Of The Tiger (Survivor)
- The One I Love (R.E.M.)
- La Bamba (Los Lobos)
- You Give Love A Bad Name (Bon Jovi)
- Satch Boogie (Joe Satriani)

*Fifth Tier (70s)*
- We Are The Champions (Queen)
- All Right Now (Free)
- One Way Or Another (Blondie)
- Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
- Sweet Home Alabama (Lynard Skynard)

*Bonus Tier (Finales)*
- I Believe In A Thing Called Love (The Darkness)


----------



## Priss (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't understand you people...
All you do is complain...

Yes a Euro version came out first. Can't understand it? Learn a new language and make it useful.
If not, then just wait like anyone else and quit complaining about it.

They are starting to come out with Flashcart protection? Not happy?
If your so pissed off and you just can't bear it... Buy the stupid game.


----------



## feds4u (Nov 10, 2008)

I really enjoyed the first title, even though the Guitar Grip was occasionally difficult to hold.  

So I'm really looking forward to playing Decades. I'm going to buy it on Tuesday.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> What the **** happended?
> After completing my fourth song in career mode, they ask if i want to play an extra song, i click 'yes', then the message 'n00bs r00l !' appears and my DS freezes.
> 
> 
> ...


That's epically weird.


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Ducky (Nov 10, 2008)

After knowing every guitar hero On Tour song only by its button location (No music needed) ... I feel like having Guitar hero On Tour Custom Songs.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 10, 2008)

You know, I might actually (gasp) buy a Guitar Hero game just to get the grip thingy.  I've been reading user reviews at DX and they've been saying that the knockoff version has issues.


OK, so we have 2 Guitar Hero games that use this addon, the VGH homebrew can use it.  What else?  Anything?

Another question is how well does it work for lefties?


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 10, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> You know, I might actually (gasp) buy a Guitar Hero game just to get the grip thingy.  I've been reading user reviews at DX and they've been saying that the knockoff version has issues.
> 
> 
> OK, so we have 2 Guitar Hero games that use this addon, the VGH homebrew can use it.  What else?  Anything?
> ...


Yah, I can vouch for it, first DS game I've bought in a while, even if it was just for the add-on.
Works just as well for lefties as it does righties.


----------



## feds4u (Nov 10, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> You know, I might actually (gasp) buy a Guitar Hero game just to get the grip thingy.  I've been reading user reviews at DX and they've been saying that the knockoff version has issues.
> 
> 
> OK, so we have 2 Guitar Hero games that use this addon, the VGH homebrew can use it.  What else?  Anything?
> ...








$8.69

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15769

Grip only. Seems like a good deal, but it is 3rd party. Be warned.


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 10, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> OK, so we have 2 Guitar Hero games that use this addon, the VGH homebrew can use it.  What else?  Anything?


Guitar hero 4's coming out for ds too. Says Q4 on some sites but i'm thinking its coming out next year :/


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 10, 2008)

That was an error. They meant decades. GH4 = world tour.

The only thing that threatens the future of GH on the DS is the DSi.
BTW, look at how many songs GH3 has. Then look at how many songs all of the DS games together have. I consider this one game split across multiple carts.


----------



## kobykaan (Nov 10, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wake up I reviewed that grip AGES ago ..review is in my SIGNATURE and for the price it is it does the job and had NO ISSUES with it whatsoever .... although I MABY CRAPPY at GH It plays and works fine for less than $9 the retail being 3, maby 4 x that amount!

they also do another variant at DealExtreme that holds a Pick and has a Mic Socket on it and built in speakers


----------



## updowners (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 10, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, there are two possibilities:
- This was the message that appears after completing the first 4 songs of 'Modern', and then my DS freezes.
- This is flashcart-protection.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Ive played the game... They should have the idea to pick languages


----------



## kobykaan (Nov 10, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> Ive played the game... They should have the idea to pick languages




errrrr why should they ..??

Its a EUR  multi 4 release it has Italian,German,French,Spanish in it ... if you lived in those country's your default language would be ONE OF THOSE!

so the ds would automatically choose ONE OF THOSE corresponding to which your ds is set at! 


you want English or other language WAIT until its dumped!


----------



## The Teej (Nov 10, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> BankaiKirby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In all fairness, I will actually be quite surprised if we can't chose our own language in the Multi-5 release for UK. Just because you live in France, it doesn't mean you speak French


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 10, 2008)

it actually should atleast give a language option if your DS isn't set to any of the included languages.
on an english DS the game is in spanish, and i don't want to set my DS to german(which is easier for me than spanish) to play the game in german.

EDIT: and the uk release to my knowledge is english only, an exact copy of the US version except that it only does multiplayer with other UK release guitar hero games.


----------



## xtreme_power (Nov 10, 2008)

geez, what the hell hackers? where is the english version already? whose idea was it to not include an english option in the dump?


----------



## Fabianwashere (Nov 10, 2008)

xtreme_power said:
			
		

> geez, what the hell hackers? where is the english version already? whose idea was it to not include an english option in the dump?


Well, maybe Activision did. >_>


----------



## NKM_Atomsk (Nov 10, 2008)

Priss said:
			
		

> I don't understand you people...
> All you do is complain...
> 
> Yes a Euro version came out first. Can't understand it? Learn a new language and make it useful.



Exactly! Ain't Brits and Americans gotta learn a foreign language in school too? Even rudimental knowledge in any of these four languages would be enough.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2008)

Fabianwashere said:
			
		

> xtreme_power said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez, what the hell lazy arses ? the english version is included you just have to swap the file localize.English.bin with localize.Spanish.bin ... If you want songs sections name in english you have to do a swap for each song too... but every file has English in its name, so difficult...


----------



## Fabianwashere (Nov 10, 2008)

deufeufeu said:
			
		

> Fabianwashere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you don't see me complaining. I can understand German, French and Italian.


----------



## Andsin (Nov 10, 2008)

davislim said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too, that fool guy never really tried to play without the guitar grip, it makes the game more difficult, but if u train a lot, as me, u'll finish the game, i'm almost there! i also got 5 stars in expert a lot of times, i also got a 100% song in hard. they have to learn and don't say things that they don't know, if u want, i can send u a video. and just for you to know how it's easy if u train, i'm thirteen!


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 10, 2008)

Andsin said:
			
		

> me too, that fool guy never really tried to play without the guitar grip, it makes the game more difficult, but if u train a lot, as me, u'll finish the game, i'm almost there! i also got 5 stars in expert a lot of times, i also got a 100% song in hard. they have to learn and don't say things that they don't know, if u want, i can send u a video. and just for you to know how it's *easy if u train*, i'm thirteen!


Train? Since when do you have to train yourself to play a game? Surely games are made to be played straight out of the box for enjoyment, not some kind of training exercise.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 10, 2008)

DJ Hobo said:
			
		

> Andsin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Brain Training?*http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/lecture.gif


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 10, 2008)

DJ Hobo said:
			
		

> Andsin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guitar hero really is a game that requires training.
at first i tought i would never even be able to finish some hard songs, and i would get varying scores between 3 and 5 stars in medium.
now in on tour i can consistently get 5 stars on medium on all songs, and i managed to complete all expert songs.
tough i'm having some difficulty with the highest difficulty.

but satriani's song in decades is really insane >_<
the only portable guitar hero song i can't 5star on medium(got 3 at first, and after some hard work i managed to get 4)


----------



## Andsin (Nov 10, 2008)

DJ Hobo said:
			
		

> Andsin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i say train, i mean that i have played a lot, and i have played ALL the musics a lot of times, until i could say "i can play everything". i have played and had fun, but i also trained myself, now, i can say that i can play against somebody that have a guitar grip and know that i can WIN! Guitar hero is a game, that if u don't PRACTICE, u won't do ANYTHING! I can't wait for the new patch to release.


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 11, 2008)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> DJ Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't train yourself to play a game when you play Brain Training.. You're training your brain (supposedly)


----------



## Moon_child (Nov 11, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works with this game.


----------



## Munkee (Nov 11, 2008)

I find it less forgiving if you miss one note , I will usually miss the next 3 or 4 in succession even though I know I'm hitting them . 

I know you have too be more accurate and make sure you actually strum the guitar instead of just stroking the screen now , but at times I find it unresponsive


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 11, 2008)

Munkee said:
			
		

> I find it less forgiving if you miss one note , I will usually miss the next 3 or 4 in succession even though I know I'm hitting them .
> Agreed. I dunno why.. I guess missing one note kinda ruins your rhythm.
> 
> QUOTE(Munkee @ Nov 11 2008, 09:16 PM) I know you have too be more accurate and make sure you actually strum the guitar instead of just stroking the screen now , but at times I find it unresponsive


That's actually not true. You can stroke anywhere on the screen in this game. In the first one, it was only the guitar.


----------



## rklamer (Nov 11, 2008)

DJ Hobo said:
			
		

> That's actually not true. You can stroke anywhere on the screen in this game. In the first one, it was only the guitar.



You've got it backwards. In the first one, you could strum anywhere. In Decades, you can only strum on or around the guitar or you'll miss like crazy. They did this for a reason -- when people activated Star Power via touchscreen in the first game it counted as a stroke 99% of the time, so people would break combo. In this game, though, touching the SP icon doesn't break it because you have to strum closer to the game.

I only hate one thing -- they actually screwed up strumming even more. In On Tour you could strum very lightly, about a quarter inch back and forth, and it would accept it... that was pretty much the only way to not break your combo. In this game, though, doing such a thing will break your combo 99% of the time. You're actually forced to strum a bit harder, and keeping your combo is a lot rarer. And believe me, I know what I'm talking about. I played a song in On Tour, FC'd it, then went to a song of comparable difficulty in Decades and couldn't hold a combo for the life of me.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeezus Christ!!!

Why the hell is this game dumped in some foreign wop/dago/froggy/zeigheil language? 

Can't these retards speak English as a first language? yes they can, they all learn English cause it's far superior and needed to get on in the world today. English speakers don't need to learn backwards foreign lingo cause it would be a waste of effort and be useless, unless you originaly come from one of these backward nations and need to communicate with backward non-english speaking relatives.

There should be a law!


----------



## DJ Hobo (Nov 11, 2008)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Jeezus Christ!!!
> 
> Why the hell is this game dumped in some foreign wop/dago/froggy/zeigheil language?
> 
> ...


Well, I tried both On Tour and On Tour: Decades. Just now to compare. I booted up Decades first (as it was already on the flash cart) and tried strumming at several points on the screen, and then the guitar. And all of them worked. I then inserted my On Tour cartridge (I bought it for the peripheral) and tried the same thing. Again, it worked.. That's just my own personal testing. 

So I guess I was wrong on one account, but right on the other.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2008)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Jeezus Christ!!!
> 
> Why the hell is this game dumped in some foreign wop/dago/froggy/zeigheil language?
> 
> ...


With a russian insipered nickname, you are so full of lolz...


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 11, 2008)

Regarding the flamer:
Learn a new language. Dumb little rants like that are the reason people think so poorly of us Americans. Moron.

Regarding the strumming:
You can still strum anywhere on the screen, just like in the last GH. The only difference is now you cant strum and activate star power on the same swipe, which I was really getting good at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





; Now I gotta break rhythm to activate SP (I hold the DS too far away to blow into the mic and I refuse to scream - which usually breaks my concentration anyways)

But I had an interesting idea last night:
Has anybody tried to Frankenstein the On Tour and Decades together? Decades contains 28 tracks, On Tour contains 26 tracks (with another 5 counting the Euro tracks) so theoretically if one could isolate the files, we should be able to drag, say, the files for Anna Molly and copy them over One Way Or Another. Theoretically it should work, right?

From what I remember (correct me if im wrong) the reason custom songs didn't pan out for the other game was because although we could get the song files, we couldn't make any sense of them since they were in an unknown format. Well, if we're just copying files around and renaming them there should be no need to know anything about the format, right?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2008)

El Blacksheep said:
			
		

> Regarding the flamer:
> Learn a new language. Dumb little rants like that are the reason people think so poorly of us Americans. Moron.
> 
> Regarding the strumming:
> ...



I think you might be right about the copying and renaming songs (+charts).


----------



## solarpolitiks (Nov 11, 2008)

El Black sheep: Although this could be done the true reason custom songs didnt work is because they needed a way to recompile the gob file which is where the songs, charts, etc. are located so even if it was possible to merge the two games together we still need a way to recompile the .gob file which unfortunately still hasnt been made and again unfortunately I have no experience in programming so I cant help there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In regards to a patch for it to use a-b-x-y buttons is there any news on an update for the patch? Just wondering...


----------



## nutella (Nov 11, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> but satriani's song in decades is really insane >_<
> the only portable guitar hero song i can't 5star on medium(got 3 at first, and after some hard work i managed to get 4)


I know what you mean. Its far tougher than the hardest song on GHOT1. Took me a while to 4 star it on expert and I think that's as far as I'll get for a while.


----------



## Hamz (Nov 12, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to tell you, but I am on expert without using the guitar grip ive clocked easy and medium with 5 stars 100% on all of them, and hard was... well pretty hard  none the less. the game is very enjoyable without the grip if not better because its harder.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Jeezus Christ!!!
> 
> Why the hell is this game dumped in some foreign wop/dago/froggy/zeigheil language?
> 
> ...


Why do you call people from another country retards
Racist >_>


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 12, 2008)

USA one was released =D

I am downloading it now. ^^


----------



## Wiz_Dom (Nov 12, 2008)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> USA one was released =D
> 
> I am downloading it now. ^^



No it wasn't

Guitar_Rock_Tour_USA_NDS-DiPLODOCUS

has been released


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 12, 2008)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> USA one was released =D
> 
> I am downloading it now. ^^



That's a rip-off, not Decades...


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn X_X.........I thought it said it was Guitar Hero On Tour Decades (USA)...


----------



## Fabianwashere (Nov 13, 2008)

So, is there a Patch/Cheat yet?


----------



## Crazy-S (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah ist there a cheat or patch or do we have to buy the guitar grip????


----------



## oliek23 (Nov 17, 2008)

i got this thinking it was english!
i played it till the english version came out though! its really good!


----------



## cocobeaqn (Nov 17, 2008)

Patch Anyone?


----------



## oliek23 (Nov 19, 2008)

What do you mean patch? the new one is out now. Both US and UK versions


----------



## brett-big (Nov 20, 2008)

A Patch So You Dont Have To Grip


----------

